# [SOLVED] Vista / Ubuntu wireless not working on either.



## HawkST (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey guys, just got a Belkin Wireless G Plus MIMO Router, and I'm having problems getting it working on either Vista or Ubuntu 7.04
I've tried downloading one or two wireless network finder thingys on Ubuntu and they don't find any networks (neither does Vistas inbuilt thing), so I'm not sure what to do, all help is appreciated.
Device Manager in Vista tells me I have an Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter. Thanks to anyone who helps.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista / Ubuntu wireless not working on either.*

Are you sure you have the wireless capability enabled on the Belkin router? Download NetStumbler and search for wireless networks.


----------



## HawkST (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Vista / Ubuntu wireless not working on either.*

Yes, the router has wireless capability on, my housemates are able to use wireless.
This is what happens when I try to use netstumbler - why does it say my devices are unsupported?

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/6271/netstumbelerzz0.jpg


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista / Ubuntu wireless not working on either.*

Apparently, Netstumbler doesn't work on that card, try Kismet


----------



## HawkST (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Vista / Ubuntu wireless not working on either.*

This is what happens when I try to use Kismet

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/8968/kismetlq4.jpg


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista / Ubuntu wireless not working on either.*

I misled you, apparently you need to actual compile Kismet for other than specific hardware, which you don't have.

Let's take a different tact. We're working with Vista here, not Linux.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## HawkST (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Vista / Ubuntu wireless not working on either.*

Here it is:
I was physically plugged into the router while I did this, if that would have made any difference.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Michael>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Michael-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-F5-45-80
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-8E-B9-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ad:bcbd:8ef2:46c%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 16 October 2007 23:02:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 January 2038 04:15:54
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201332435
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{80F931BB-BC59-43CA-965E-44384E7FC
67D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.2.6%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38e:3cd3:2797:3f57:fdf9(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3cd3:2797:3f57:fdf9%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Michael>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista / Ubuntu wireless not working on either.*

Does this machine work with any wireless networks? Is this a new machine?


----------



## HawkST (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Vista / Ubuntu wireless not working on either.*

It's new (Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li 1718), it's the first time I've tried it with wireless.


----------



## HawkST (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Vista / Ubuntu wireless not working on either.*

If I told you I'd just discovered a Wireless switch on the laptop, would you get annoyed?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista / Ubuntu wireless not working on either.*

Not really.


----------



## HawkST (Oct 14, 2007)

Haha, cheers for your help, anyway. It did feel like we were getting somewhere.. until I found the wireless switch - makes me sound so stupid, I'm a CompSci Major, as well . In my defense, it was in far too obvious a place, I was looking all round the side for something discreet! Ah well, live and learn..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This stuff occasionally happens, teaches us humility. :grin:


----------

